# Europe reviews, December 2007



## Keitht (Dec 13, 2007)

There are a few European Resort reviews waiting to be put live on the system.  Apologies for the delay but I have been pretty busy lately and also had one or two network problems.  I hope to get them posted over the weekend.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 17, 2007)

Kilconquhar Castle Estate and Country Club, Scotland

Review by Gerald & Kathryn Rich.


----------



## Keitht (Dec 17, 2007)

Marriott's Club Son Antem, Majorca, Spain

Seperate reviews by Robert & Coleen Midwood and Mike Bloor


----------



## Keitht (Dec 17, 2007)

Moness Country Club, Scotland

Review by Elaine Whicher


----------

